# The straw that broke a camel's back



## crazynluv (Oct 8, 2009)

I truly understand the impact of this saying. I recently posted a thread regarding how much I loved my husband, wasn’t ready to give up on him, and how I so desperately wanted him to stop his cheating ways. I had been praying and praying for a sign that would show me if he was in fact sincere about his no longer cheating. I prayed all the time that God show him that he had a loving wife and a beautiful family and that cheating and sleeping around just wasn’t worth it. Well, God showed me something else. He put it there is my face and made it available for me to view. It was a sign from him that this Man is simply not the one for me and that it was time to move on. Like I mentioned before, I checked his email. Although it may have been the wrong way to find it out, He has always given me a reason to check out things because I have always accepted his wrong doings. There was an email from another woman asking my husband if he had faked having an orgasium while they were in bed together. It just doesn’t get any plainer then tha! Of course, he lied and didn’t know what this female was talking about. Anyway………………I talked to her. She informed me that he took the time to drive three hours to pick her up, bring her to my house, and sex her in both our bedrooms. I was crushed. We as women often look for things (praying that there is nothing to be found) and we are never emotionally prepared for what we are told. My heart told me at that moment that it was time to walk away. I’ve given him everything that I as a wife could give. I quite my career that I cannot return to for a year all on his word that things would be different. Yet nothing changed him. I accepted an outside child, we’ve fought, women have come to my house, he’s gone on dates, he holds phone conversations, and his private parts are emailed to women across the United States. Yet, I never gave up on him until now. I realize that I have to love myself enough first and have enough pride to let go and let God. I NOW KNOW that he simply cannot love me. I could never bring another man into his bedroom wether I thought I would get caught or not. My heart wouldn’t let me do it. There would have to be a stopping point. We have children together and I know that once I walk away they will probably never have the relationship that my father and I have. But that is a chance that I’m willing to take. I can’t make them happy or love them properly if I can’t love myself enough to let it go. I just wanted to share this with you all because when I needed to vent this website helped me tremendously. Again thanks for the advice, chat with you soon.:smthumbup:


----------



## dobo (Jun 30, 2009)

Good for you! Congratulations!

Now you are truly free from having to worry about his sorry ass ever again.

Take good care of yourself!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I am glad to hear that you are now going to put yourself first!! Best of luck in your adventures!!


----------



## larniegrl (Oct 7, 2009)

Be good to yourself...stay strong. Good decision...very proud of you.


----------



## hoping (Sep 28, 2009)

do you really want them to learn how to be a husband and father from him any ways? 

way to go!!


----------

